# CANT CATCH ME



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

GUESS I SHOULD START MY TOPIC NOW. 

STARTING WITH A 10" RADIO FLYER.










PICKED IT UP OFF OF EBAY FOR 30 BUCKS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

ORDERED A NEW SET OF RIMS AND TIRES, AND A SEAT FROM SCHWINN1966 :biggrin: 









SEAT WILL BE RECOVERED. OBVIOUSLY. SORRY ANTHONY. CANT WORK WITH THE BEARS.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2008, 05:42 PM~9642120
> *GUESS I SHOULD START MY TOPIC NOW.
> 
> STARTING WITH A 10" RADIO FLYER.
> ...



I got one too for my goddaughter but its a trike


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WENT AND BOUGHT A 16" BENT FORK JUST TO USE THE STEERING TUBE AND THE CROWN OUT OF. CHEAPER TO BUY THE WHOLE FORK THAN IT IS TO BUY IT IN PIECES.

WHEN YOU PUT THE FORK ON THE FRAME, THE STEERING TUBE IS WAY TOO LONG. GOTTA GET TO CUTTING


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

it's like " Mini Cremator"


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

WELDED THE STEERING TUBE BACK TOGETHER, THEN ASSEMBLED AS MUCH OF IT AS I COULD SO I COULD FIGURE OUT WHERE I WANTED THE FRONT WHEEL TO SIT.










AND DID SOME BODY WORK.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

nice bro


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

dude youre freakin fast as hell. lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 8 2008, 06:50 PM~9642191
> *dude youre freakin fast as hell. lol
> *


THATS MY PROBLEM. I GET TO WORK, AND CANT STOP. ITS JUST FINISHING PROJECTS THAT GETS ME. I GOT LIKE 10 BIKES HERE THAT ARE ALMOST DONE, JUST NEVER FINISH THEM. PISSES ME OFF. :angry: 

BUT MOST OF THE ONES THAT I DONT FINISH, ARE JUST FOR ME TO PLAY WITH.
IM NOT BUILDING THEM FOR ANYONE. BUT THE ONES THAT I DO BUILD FOR OTHER PEOPLE, I HAVE TO FINISH THEM

THIS ONE IS FOR MY GOD-SON. AND I WANT TO GET IT TO HIM SOON. HOPEFULLY BY HIS BIRTHDAY. AND I DONT REMEMBER WHEN THAT IS. AHAHA.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

that sheet metal you using. is it black on one side and greenish on the other side? lol (random as hell)


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

oh yeah and quick question. does anyone have a spare rear fender for one of these that they are willing to sell me!?!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 8 2008, 06:58 PM~9642257
> *that sheet metal you using. is it black on one side and greenish on the other side? lol (random as hell)
> *


HAAHA.. NO ITS NOT BLACK. THATS JUST SHADOWS. AND THE GREEN...THATS CADDILLAC MINT GREEN FROM 1978. CUT THE ROOF OFF THE CADDY, TOOK THE METAL HOME WITH ME


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

lol i was just wondering. i seen a few people using mint green sheetmetal.


----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

Don't you just love inspirations. I might have to stop working on the car a bit and do something different with mines.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2008, 06:46 PM~9642156
> *WENT AND BOUGHT A 16" BENT FORK JUST TO USE THE STEERING TUBE AND THE CROWN OUT OF.  CHEAPER TO BUY THE WHOLE FORK THAN IT IS TO BUY IT IN PIECES.
> 
> WHEN YOU PUT THE FORK ON THE FRAME, THE STEERING TUBE IS WAY TOO LONG.  GOTTA GET TO CUTTING
> ...



how come u didn't jus cut it at the threads??


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

KEEP PUTTN IT DOWN......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 9 2008, 05:41 AM~9643219
> *how come u didn't jus cut it at the threads??
> *



Maybe he didnt want to risk ruining the top and not being able to screw the hardware on so he figure cutting the bottom section would be easier :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Jan 8 2008, 08:41 PM~9643219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tony is pretty much right. i cut it with a tubing cutter to make sure the cuts were square. if i got too close to the threads, the cutter would fall into the grooves, and wouldnt cut shit



















AND DID I MENTION THAT THIS BIKE IS TNT SPONSORED???


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2008, 05:43 PM~9642139
> *ORDERED A NEW SET OF RIMS AND TIRES, AND A SEAT FROM SCHWINN1966 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is it also sic 713 sponsored??


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

nice progress


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2008, 08:08 AM~9644888
> *tony is pretty much right.  i cut it with a tubing cutter to make sure the cuts were square.  if i got too close to the threads, the cutter would fall into the grooves, and wouldnt cut shit
> 
> AND DID I MENTION THAT THIS BIKE IS TNT SPONSORED???
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 8 2008, 11:44 PM~9645289
> *is it also sic 713 sponsored??
> *


YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2008, 10:29 AM~9647914
> *YOU KNOW THIS!!!!!!!!
> *


color?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2008, 04:47 PM~9650584
> *color?
> *


dont know yet. might just stick with my club's logo colors.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2008, 06:19 PM~9651959
> *dont know yet.  might just stick with my club's logo colors.
> *


im fuckin ready..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jan 9 2008, 07:22 PM~9651989
> *im fuckin ready..
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jan 8 2008, 09:16 PM~9643593
> *Maybe he didnt want to risk ruining the top and not being able to screw the hardware on so he figure cutting the bottom section would be easier :dunno:
> *



no all u have to do is thread your round nut all the way down, cut it with a hacksaw or cutting wheel (my choice) then unscrew the round nut. comes out perfect everytime. a whole lot eazier! :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 9 2008, 08:32 PM~9652738
> *no all u have to do is thread your round nut all the way down, cut it with a hacksaw or cutting wheel (my choice) then unscrew the round nut. comes out perfect everytime. a whole lot eazier! :biggrin:
> *


hey hey buddy.....go thread your nuts somewhere else. not in my topic :biggrin: hahahaaa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 10 2008, 05:40 AM~9652797
> *hey hey buddy.....go thread your nuts somewhere else.  not in my topic :biggrin: hahahaaa
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2008, 08:40 PM~9652797
> *hey hey buddy.....go thread your nuts somewhere else.  not in my topic :biggrin: hahahaaa
> *


i guess i walked right into that one :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Jan 9 2008, 08:51 PM~9652917
> *i guess i walked right into that one  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yessuurrr


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

any more updates?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 9 2008, 09:33 PM~9653432
> *any more updates?
> *


not yet. maybe in a week or so.


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Jan 9 2008, 07:40 PM~9652797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I better go back and read again to make sure I understood! :scrutinize: 


:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

why u sad...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Feb 12 2008, 12:24 AM~9921842
> *why u sad...
> *


got to get some stuff done.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2008, 11:30 PM~9921888
> *got to get some stuff done.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 9 2008, 03:43 AM~9642139
> *ORDERED A NEW SET OF RIMS AND TIRES, AND A SEAT FROM SCHWINN1966 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Why not? That's gangsta :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2008, 08:00 AM~9922724
> *Why not?  That's gangsta :dunno:
> *


someone lied to you


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2008, 07:38 PM~9923390
> *someone lied to you
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2008, 10:53 AM~9923483
> *
> *


IT'LL BE OK. I PROMISE.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2008, 08:42 PM~9923777
> *IT'LL BE OK.  I PROMISE.
> *


Come on man go with a Brother Bear theme and you won't have to change the seat :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Feb 12 2008, 11:46 AM~9923800
> *Come on man go with a Brother Bear theme and you won't have to change the seat :thumbsup:
> *


HOW ABOUT I JUST PUT IT IN A BOX, SHIP IT TO YOU, AND YOU CAN SLAP YOURSELF WITH IT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2008, 10:57 AM~9923867
> *HOW ABOUT I JUST PUT IT IN A BOX, SHIP IT TO YOU, AND YOU CAN SLAP YOURSELF WITH IT!!! :cheesy:
> *



:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 11 2008, 11:30 PM~9921888
> *got to get some stuff done.
> *


like


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Feb 12 2008, 10:57 AM~9923867
> *HOW ABOUT I JUST PUT IT IN A BOX, SHIP IT TO YOU, AND YOU CAN SLAP YOURSELF WITH IT!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UpstateRider (Feb 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jan 8 2008, 07:50 PM~9642191
> *dude youre freakin fast as hell. lol
> *


he's not fast its just the rest of you are slack! it doesn't take long but looking good just deez


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

cant find my damn camera :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

checked your butt lately


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2008, 03:52 PM~10078550
> *checked your butt lately
> *


stfu....hahahaa


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 3 2008, 10:30 PM~10082437
> *stfu....hahahaa
> *


hahahaha


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

fell off the work bench :angry:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

maybe this one?


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

grind her down and fill her back up cool design


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10156169
> *fell off the work bench :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## groundscrapingcustoms (Dec 8, 2007)

that sucks that it fell but you do awsom work and quick too but it looks good so far


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10156169
> *fell off the work bench :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


SAY NO TO BONDO


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Feb 12 2008, 08:57 PM~9923867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. There's 2 lines I dont like in the design but other than that its tight :thumbsup:


----------



## UpInSmoke619 (Nov 24, 2005)

I was just wundering, Do 12" rims fit on Radio Flyers? cuz I think those have 10" rims...


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UpInSmoke619_@Mar 16 2008, 02:47 PM~10181010
> *I was just wundering, Do 12" rims fit on Radio Flyers? cuz I think those have 10" rims...
> *


go back to read the whole topic before asking stupid questions :uh:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 8 2008, 06:43 PM~9642139
> *ORDERED A NEW SET OF RIMS AND TIRES, AND A SEAT FROM SCHWINN1966 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA I HAVE THE SAME SEAT!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

think a few of us have that same seat


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 01:44 PM~10189055
> *think a few of us have that same seat
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ShotCallers O.C. (Jan 25, 2007)

yup but my rims are almost the same.....only 10 spokes but same tires


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 01:44 PM~10189055
> *think a few of us have that same seat
> *


FO-SHIZZLE................... :angry:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 17 2008, 02:44 PM~10189055
> *think a few of us have that same seat
> *



LOL

i got a couple more too if anybody needs em.

:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Mar 19 2008, 09:30 PM~10210730
> *LOL
> 
> i got a couple more too if anybody needs em.
> ...


wonder where they all came from? i think someone brought a wrench to walmart :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

whats up on progress


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Mar 20 2008, 01:34 PM~10215592
> *whats up on progress
> *


:dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 20 2008, 01:32 PM~10215973
> *:dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

any more progress on this one?


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 09:28 PM~10156169
> *fell off the work bench :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


fuck bondo


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 12 2008, 10:21 PM~10402434
> *fuck bondo
> *


X2


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAC_TOWN_@Apr 12 2008, 11:21 PM~10402434
> *fuck bondo
> *


bondo's not bad, if you know what youre doing with it, but still, the less, the better.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

NEW SHIT!!!!!

GOT THIS NEW CRANK ASSEMBLY AND BOTTOM BRACKET FROM SCHWINN1966  










HAD ALREADY DONE ALOT OF THE BODYWORK AROUND THE OLD ONE. HAD TO TAKE IT OFF 










REMOVAL OF THE OLD BOTTOM BRACKET.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

AFTER A LITTLE WORK, GOT THE NEW ONE TO FIT IN.










MADE IT SQUARE, THEN WELDED IT IN :biggrin: 










MIGHT DO SOME MORE TONIGHT. BUT ITS GETTING DARK


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

looking good


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

nice work bro


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2008, 06:59 PM~10432865
> *nice work bro
> *


MIGHT HAVE TO GO HEAD TO HEAD ONE DAY


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 17 2008, 04:03 AM~10432902
> *MIGHT HAVE TO GO HEAD TO HEAD ONE DAY
> *


JustDeez vs TonyO 12" bike competition :0


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

NOW THAT'S MUCH BETTER! :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 16 2008, 06:08 PM~10432955
> *NOW THAT'S MUCH BETTER!  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Apr 16 2008, 06:08 PM~10432955
> *NOW THAT'S MUCH BETTER!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 16 2008, 06:06 PM~10432928
> *JustDeez vs TonyO 12" bike competition :0
> *


count me in on this one brothaz


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2008, 07:25 PM~10433098
> *count me in on this one brothaz
> *


no pro's allowed. :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 07:06 PM~10433483
> *no pro's allowed. :angry:
> *


i thought you guys are pros


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 16 2008, 08:22 PM~10433680
> *i thought you guys are pros
> *


SHHHHHHHHH.

i am. tony isnt


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 16 2008, 07:29 PM~10433786
> *SHHHHHHHHH.
> 
> i am.  tony isnt
> *


he gota be a pro at something.


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Bump


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

what happend to this thing?? did you give up on it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 7 2008, 03:59 AM~11282193
> *what happend to this thing?? did you give up on it
> *


i just had alot of other more important stuff to work on. but things are happening as we speak :cheesy:


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

hey let me know where you got your wheels and tires i need two sets..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DETACHED_@Aug 7 2008, 01:38 PM~11284702
> *hey let me know where you got your wheels and tires i need two sets..
> *


schwinn1966 



and tell him i get a "finders fee" :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 7 2008, 08:50 AM~11283317
> *i just had alot of other more important stuff to work on.  but things are happening as we speak :cheesy:
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

got all my parts in  some are even already at the chromer


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

hey danny did you get this frame from jose?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713WildBill_@Oct 20 2008, 04:22 PM~11920157
> *hey danny did you get this frame from jose?
> *


no sir. had it for a while now. i know both of ours look alike. must be a texas thing


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Mar 12 2008, 10:30 PM~10156193
> *maybe this one?
> 
> 
> ...



WAY SMALLER IN PERSON
:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 20 2008, 05:25 PM~11920777
> *WAY SMALLER IN PERSON
> :biggrin:
> *


thats what she said. wait. nevermind


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 20 2008, 04:45 PM~11920961
> *thats what she said.  wait.  nevermind
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 20 2008, 02:45 PM~11920418
> *no sir.  had it for a while now.  i know both of ours look alike.  must be a texas thing *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 20 2008, 07:56 PM~11922683
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


fixt


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Any pics? :dunno:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 20 2008, 10:32 PM~11924906
> *Any pics?  :dunno:
> *


tony gave me all of the parts in vegas, and i put them on a truck to bring them back to houston. i kept the steering wheel, and the sprocket. they are at the chromer right now. supposed to pick them up tomorrow. frame looks the same, just sanded a bit more.  no pics yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 20 2008, 08:34 PM~11924929
> *no
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

bars welded up










welds blended


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 21 2008, 01:45 AM~11920961
> *thats what she said.  wait.  nevermind
> *


WTF? :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 30 2008, 06:01 AM~12010700
> *bars welded up
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I like those little bars haha they're bad ass


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

forks and fenderbrace


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 08:01 PM~12010700
> *bars welded up
> 
> 
> ...


  I cant wait to start working on my parts.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

front fender










bullshit mock-up










grinder bit me


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Apr 17 2008, 05:29 AM~10433786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I like that fork design, very aggressive looking :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 10:08 PM~12010777
> *front fender
> 
> 
> ...


excessively short finger nails, need a screw driver to open a soda can :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: might as well be left handed :|


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 30 2008, 06:20 AM~12010924
> *excessively short finger nails, need a screw driver to open a soda can  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: might as well be left handed :|
> *


Hey I'm left handed :twak:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 29 2008, 10:20 PM~12010924
> *excessively short finger nails, need a screw driver to open a soda can  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: might as well be left handed :|
> *


wat? dont need no long finga nails round hurr


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2008, 08:23 PM~12010960
> *Hey I'm left handed :twak:
> *


me too :angry:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 29 2008, 08:08 PM~12010777
> *
> bullshit mock-up
> 
> ...


looks good but i dont like the rear fender and it looks too high :thumbsdown:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2008, 11:23 PM~12010960
> *Hey I'm left handed :twak:
> *


That explains alot!!! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 31 2008, 12:22 AM~12017418
> *That explains alot!!!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

Damn that's nothing, try running the grinder into your hand with the thin cut off wheel!! Thing never bled, the cutting wheel cauterized it instantly.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 29 2008, 10:23 PM~12010960
> *Hey I'm left handed :twak:
> *


im not surprised :biggrin: 


but seriously, its always been my theory that if left handed people were never created, Eve would have never eaten that forsaken apple, WWII would have never happened, and we wouldn't have AIDS.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 30 2008, 03:00 PM~12017735
> *im not surprised  :biggrin:
> but seriously, its always been my theory that if left handed people were never created, Eve would have never eaten that forsaken apple, WWII would have never happened, and we wouldn't have AIDS.
> *


AWW what the fuck . im a lefty. you cant blame that shit on just us.
there was alway a theory that left handed people are more artistic then right handed people.
any way bike looks sick, forks are crazy looking.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 30 2008, 03:00 PM~12017735
> *im not surprised  :biggrin:
> but seriously, its always been my theory that if left handed people were never created, Eve would have never eaten that forsaken apple, WWII would have never happened, and we wouldn't have AIDS.
> *


gods curse .


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 30 2008, 04:28 PM~12017462
> *Damn that's nothing, try running the grinder into your hand with the thin cut off wheel!! Thing never bled, the cutting wheel cauterized it instantly.
> 
> 
> ...


    had that before too


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 30 2008, 02:28 PM~12017462
> *Damn that's nothing, try running the grinder into your hand with the thin cut off wheel!! Thing never bled, the cutting wheel cauterized it instantly.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 30 2008, 02:28 PM~12017462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

coming along nicely! your patience is paying off


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 31 2008, 06:05 PM~12028309
> *coming along nicely! your patience is paying off
> *


patience my ass. crunch time now!!! :angry: got 3 weeks to have it painted, chromed and upholstered


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Oct 30 2008, 03:22 PM~12017418
> *That explains alot!!!  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah you shoulda seen him workin that chainbreaker tool!
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 31 2008, 08:18 PM~12029844
> *patience my ass.  crunch time now!!! :angry: got 3 weeks to have it painted, chromed and upholstered
> *


for magnificos????? finally some competition


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 2 2008, 10:02 PM~12042268
> *for magnificos?????    finally some competition
> *


yessir. but dont worry. you'll beat it


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

sprocket and steering wheel chromed

forks,sissy,handlebars,fender brace at chromer

frame and fender is with sic713

seat is with frankie





im fukkn tired


----------



## charger24 (Oct 28, 2008)

that buke is gonna be tight! that bike is so small what did u use for metal? pop cans? na just playin


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by charger24_@Nov 7 2008, 10:35 PM~12095560
> *that buke is gonna be tight! that bike is so small what did u use for metal? pop cans? na just playin
> *


its all 1978 cadillac roof panel


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

HEARD THIS THING GOT SOME PAINT ON IT :0


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2008, 03:50 PM~12137671
> *HEARD THIS THING GOT SOME PAINT ON IT :0
> *



Pics or it didn't happen :0 









J/k can't wait to see it


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

X2!!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Nov 12 2008, 05:19 PM~12137892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i gotta find my micro sd card adapter. shits are on my phone.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2008, 04:32 PM~12137980
> *i gotta find my micro sd card adapter.  shits are on my phone.
> *


send them to me so I can post.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 12 2008, 05:32 PM~12137984
> *send them to me so I can post.
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

WETTT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

Looking sick ass fuck!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cant wait to see em together in h town :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2008, 09:26 PM~12140348
> *cant wait to see em together in h town :0
> *


we gonna race


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Nice can't waite to see in h-town


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 12 2008, 08:36 PM~12140481
> *we gonna race
> *


maybe but my 5 yo son can pedal pretty fast. :biggrin:


----------



## aztecsoulz (Sep 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

chrome is done


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

is it done yet?????????????????????




















????????????????????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Nov 15 2008, 11:09 AM~12164474
> *is it done yet?????????????????????
> ????????????????????
> *


nope. got 6 more days


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

2 more :angry:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 19 2008, 02:59 PM~12202893
> *2 more :angry:
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Good luck gitting it all together in time


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

post up the pics homie


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80+Nov 19 2008, 09:31 PM~12205993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 19 2008, 09:14 PM~12206495
> *its almost done.  i'll make it :biggrin:
> maybe :0
> *


you know what mine looks like. lets see yours :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:biggrin:
ill bring the bike sat...


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2008, 11:27 PM~12207404
> *:biggrin:
> ill bring the bike sat...
> *


 :biggrin: famous ass nikka


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

haha.. ***** on the radio..i must be doin something right tho..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2008, 11:41 PM~12207597
> *haha.. ***** on the radio..i must be doin something right tho..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 19 2008, 10:41 PM~12207597
> *haha.. ***** on the radio..i must be doin something right tho..
> *


DO SOMETHING RIGHT AND WORK ON THIS BIKE

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=332634&st=340


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Nov 20 2008, 12:00 PM~12211041
> *DO SOMETHING RIGHT AND WORK ON THIS BIKE
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=332634&st=340
> *


do something right.. and shut the fuck up..

dont worry.. i got this.. like ive told others.. bikes dont pay the bills..
and not having the internet doesnt help either.. and gettin kicked out of your house is just as worse....


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 11:03 PM~12216842
> *do something right.. and shut the fuck up..
> 
> dont worry.. i got this.. like ive told others.. bikes dont pay the bills..
> ...


 :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

fukk it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

:0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. that lil bitch looks killer..
its classy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2008, 11:51 PM~12217390
> *fukk it
> 
> 
> ...


damn! you reupholster the seat yet?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Nov 20 2008, 11:53 PM~12217405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its done, but not here yet. it has to be here by tomorrow. :angry:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2008, 10:51 PM~12217390
> *fukk it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 IT CAME OUT FUCKEN NICE!!! COMPETITION BETTER GET READY :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2008, 10:54 PM~12217416
> *yessir.  my nukka
> 
> its done, but not here yet.  it has to be here by tomorrow. :angry:
> *


told you im a go on a spree...

oh yea i painted you bike in what.. 4-5 days.. with about 8 coats of clear.. mayne..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Nov 20 2008, 11:03 PM~12217489
> *:0  :0  :0 IT CAME OUT FUCKEN NICE!!! COMPETITION BETTER GET READY :biggrin:
> *


IM READY :biggrin:


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 20 2008, 11:04 PM~12217500
> *IM READY :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2008, 10:51 PM~12217390
> *fukk it
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that some motivation raul?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 21 2008, 12:04 AM~12217500
> *IM READY :biggrin:
> *


fukk off :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

got a few things goin here.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

oh yeah, part of my contractual agreement




TNT PARTS


hows that tony?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 21 2008, 12:10 AM~12217558
> *oh yeah, part of my contractual agreement
> TNT PARTS
> hows that tony?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2008, 10:51 PM~12217390
> *fukk it
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you going to ride it lol i like its clean


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 11:06 PM~12217519
> *that some motivation raul?
> *


 :yes: I sat down tonight and made a few decisions on my parts. I will be updating my topic real soon.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 21 2008, 12:51 AM~12217390
> *fukk it
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 21 2008, 03:51 PM~12217390
> *fukk it
> 
> 
> ...


that looks sick


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2008, 11:51 PM~12217390
> *fukk it
> 
> 
> ...


You have inspired me to finish my 12"

GREAT BIKE!!!!!
:biggrin: 

WORTH THE WAIT!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2008, 05:05 PM~12223552
> *You have inspired me to finish my 12"
> 
> GREAT BIKE!!!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

good talking with you today too!

Good Luck at the show! :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2008, 10:51 PM~12217390
> *fukk it
> 
> 
> ...


any more pix?? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966+Nov 21 2008, 05:35 PM~12223838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not yet


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

did it work? :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 21 2008, 11:07 PM~12226428
> *did it work? :biggrin:
> *


  ran outta time.


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

bike came out fantastic danny, theyll love the close up pics


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

that came out bad as fuck. can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

bike looks tight


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i've seen a pic of the bike all done!

SWEET!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Nov 20 2008, 10:03 PM~12216842
> *do something right.. and shut the fuck up..
> 
> dont worry.. i got this.. like ive told others.. bikes dont pay the bills..
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Nov 23 2008, 10:50 AM~12235204
> *i've seen a pic of the bike all done!
> 
> SWEET!!!!
> ...


you know the deal


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowlife-biker_@Nov 23 2008, 02:27 PM~12235656
> *you know the deal
> *


pics or it didn't happen!!!


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 12:30 PM~12235670
> *pics or it didn't happen!!!
> *


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

wow just seen a pic and it looks nice, but I can't post it! :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 12:43 PM~12235738
> *wow just seen a pic and it looks nice, but I can't post it!  :biggrin:
> *


***** you know the deal


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 02:30 PM~12235670
> *pics or it didn't happen!!!
> *


damn caught myself on that one huh?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

Looked nice danny hope you got a trophey, it deserved it


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Nov 23 2008, 01:43 PM~12235738
> *wow just seen a pic and it looks nice, but I can't post it!  :biggrin:
> *


*
:uh: 

nice bike justdeez. the seat came out clean.
*


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i dont even have any pics. one of my members took over 1000 of the whole show. im waiting for him to post them on myspace, then i'll have them.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

bike looks good bro!!! everything flows good and perfect choice on the paint


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Nov 24 2008, 03:42 PM~12244511
> *bike looks good bro!!! everything flows good and perfect choice on the paint
> *


thank you sir. when me and sic713 discussed the project, we both agreed on making something really classy looking. not overdone and distracting. which is funny, because we both like doing radical designs. think this one came out right in the middle where it belongs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 03:48 PM~12244572
> *thank you sir.  when me and sic713 discussed the project, we both agreed on making something really classy looking.  not overdone and distracting.  which is funny, because we both like doing radical designs.  think this one came out right in the middle where it belongs
> *


I realy love the brown candy


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 02:48 PM~12244572
> *thank you sir.  when me and sic713 discussed the project, we both agreed on making something really classy looking.  not overdone and distracting.  which is funny, because we both like doing radical designs.  think this one came out right in the middle where it belongs
> *


:thumbsup:
:biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 24 2008, 03:51 PM~12244614-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my nukka


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 03:56 PM~12244664
> *sorry, had to beat you to it.  nothing personal, just wanted a bike to match my wallet :biggrin:
> 
> my nukka
> *


Not nocking. I love brown bikes. Looks cool. Ill take some pics of db's pin striping in a sec.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 20 2008, 11:51 PM~12217390
> *fukk it
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HAVENT SEEN THIS ONE LOOKS FUCKING NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Nov 24 2008, 02:56 PM~12244664
> *sorry, had to beat you to it.  nothing personal, just wanted a bike to match my wallet :biggrin:
> 
> my nukka
> *


thats gangsta


----------



## STRANGE (Jun 24, 2005)

was up D.......

SO HOW MANY WE GOING TO PRINT?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 22 2008, 10:06 PM~12503486
> *was up D.......
> 
> SO HOW MANY WE GOING TO PRINT?
> ...


 :angry: i saw the sortys one and thought it was real. now i know its jusat a photoshop


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

that foos gunna nut on hisself..
shit i want one., i miss skate boarding


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STRANGE_@Dec 22 2008, 11:06 PM~12503486
> *was up D.......
> 
> SO HOW MANY WE GOING TO PRINT?
> ...


  http://www.boardpusher.com/Bp/


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 22 2008, 10:42 PM~12503926
> * http://www.boardpusher.com/Bp/
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: 

i need that!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pimp


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Dec 22 2008, 11:50 PM~12504029
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> i need that!
> *


im gonna be pushing a few dozen next yr to go along with the lowrider apparell.

thats jsut one site, there is another just for wholeslae...the more you order the cheaper!

all pro boards are made with the same wood/ suppliers, price range is name brand etc.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

most expensive christmas present ever for me :angry:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2009, 10:57 PM~12607368
> *most expensive christmas present ever for me :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


a 3 year old?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12607368
> *most expensive christmas present ever for me :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jan 4 2009, 09:57 PM~12607368
> *most expensive christmas present ever for me :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


yea i see the grin on your face, looks like you wanna tell him ok you've touched it long enuff now go away so we can put it back in the box. lol


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 5 2009, 03:52 AM~12609185
> *yea i see the grin on your face, looks like you wanna tell him ok you've touched it long enuff now go away so we can put it back in the box. lol
> *


thats exactly what happened. :cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 5 2009, 02:52 AM~12609185
> *yea i see the grin on your face, looks like you wanna tell him ok you've touched it long enuff now go away so we can put it back in the box. lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao. ''It will be like the bike is both of ours. Just keep it down at my house. LOL


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

thought i'd add a couple new ones










low as hell, and the fork still clears


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

12" segmented sprocket. and it still works!!!










sic siver leaf by dat nukka. you know the name


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

most adorable steering wheel you ever seen, huh?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

check the blends on the handlebars. that takes forever :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

I REALLY LIKE IT


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Jun 1 2009, 08:22 PM~14065983
> *I REALLY LIKE IT
> *


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2009, 04:19 AM~14065957
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We could have welded them for you if you wanted us to with little effort and clean look with a TIG  

Hit me up when you're ready for pedals or any other crazy part you want.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Jun 1 2009, 10:19 PM~14067397
> *We could have welded them for you if you wanted us to with little effort and clean look with a TIG
> 
> Hit me up when you're ready for pedals or any other crazy part you want.
> *


i know, but i wanna do it all myself. only thing i havent done on any of my bikes is paint, chrome and upholstery. but i'll learn those too someday


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 2 2009, 06:23 AM~14067443
> *i know, but i wanna do it all myself.  only thing i havent done on any of my bikes is paint, chrome and upholstery. but i'll learn those too someday
> *


Chrome is a whole other world but yeah I bet you could throw down some bad ass stitching and patterns when you get those skillz down


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2009, 06:14 PM~14065917
> *thought i'd add a couple new ones
> 
> 
> ...


  nice work dogg :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2009, 05:14 PM~14065917
> *thought i'd add a couple new ones
> 
> 
> ...




looks clean my dog!


----------



## rollerz09 (Apr 1, 2009)

i will step up brow give me a week and ill show you my tiger that iam working on.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559+Jun 1 2009, 10:48 PM~14067792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait. love these 12s all the sudden :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you love the 12 inchers huh? :nosad:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2009, 06:14 PM~14065917
> *thought i'd add a couple new ones
> 
> 
> ...


that's a badass 12 inch bike :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Jun 2 2009, 12:49 AM~14069116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man :cheesy:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2009, 07:14 PM~14065917
> *thought i'd add a couple new ones
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: 

if u come to denver are you bringing this badboy?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Spanks+Jun 17 2009, 10:07 PM~14223108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no sir. didnt register. havent bought a ticket yet. whats going on, on friday, saturday night? i need some convincing.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Danny, do you think this bullet light is too big for the bike? Im trying to find something smaller but I wanted to get your two cents on this first.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 17 2009, 09:47 PM~14223639
> *pure hate.
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 17 2009, 11:15 PM~14225129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ive seen a smaller light that just might work. they have a set of fog lights a walmart that are bullet shaped and chromed? all yuo would need it to wire it up and a visor for it?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jun 17 2009, 11:56 PM~14225403
> *ive seen a smaller light that just might work. they have a set of fog lights a walmart that are bullet shaped and chromed? all yuo would need it to wire it up and a visor for it?
> *


Interesting.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 02:01 AM~14225434
> *Interesting.
> *


Am I rubbing off on you?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 12:03 AM~14225447
> *Am I rubbing off on you?
> *


 :scrutinize: what are you talking about?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 02:31 AM~14225614
> *:scrutinize:  what are you talking about?
> *


interesting. been saying it for years


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 12:33 AM~14225628
> *interesting. been saying it for years
> *


So has everyone else special guy. :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o :happysad:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 18 2009, 01:15 AM~14225129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i really dont know. i like it because it looks big and exaggerated. adding to the childish look of it. 

but also, may be just a bit too big, since its the only over-sized part on the bike. everything else was made to scale. no 16" parts here.

if i find something else, i would test it out. but nothing yet.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

mayne!!!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

this is the bike that makes me wanna build a 12". its my inspriation for a 12"


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 4 2009, 10:03 PM~14986115
> *this is the bike that makes me wanna build a 12". its my inspriation for a 12"
> *


Did you see Arts at the show last weekend?


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2009, 02:00 AM~14987161
> *Did you see Arts at the show last weekend?
> *


any pics?


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 4 2009, 08:35 PM~14985357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You got a bad bike :thumbsup: Are you going to vegas? I would love to see it in person! See if I take my son's 12" to vegas???? If I have the money?


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 5 2009, 01:00 AM~14987161
> *Did you see Arts at the show last weekend?
> *


naw, i saw you had two in your hand but u were walking away.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 5 2009, 09:05 AM~14988259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 5 2009, 05:57 AM~14987516
> *any pics?
> *


not yet :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 12:03 AM~14986115
> *this is the bike that makes me wanna build a 12". its my inspriation for a 12"
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: 



> _Originally posted by 78mc_@Sep 5 2009, 08:56 AM~14987651
> *You got a bad bike :thumbsup: Are you going to vegas? I would love to see it in person! See if I take my son's 12" to vegas???? If I have the money?
> *


i'll be there, but this one wont.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 5 2009, 09:30 AM~14988387
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


suuuuup pimp


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BASH3R_@Sep 5 2009, 11:45 AM~14988480
> *suuuuup pimp
> *


chillin. just got home from settin this little bastard up at the show


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 5 2009, 09:30 AM~14988387
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> i'll be there, but this one wont.
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

best of show today


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2009, 07:09 PM~14998771
> *best of show today
> *


congrats


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 6 2009, 09:14 PM~14998810
> *congrats
> *


----------



## ripsta85 (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 5 2009, 10:05 AM~14988259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bike looks good bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2009, 07:09 PM~14998771
> *best of show today
> *


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ripsta85+Sep 6 2009, 09:30 PM~14998966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice trophy u got their sir


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

congrats any pics?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2009, 07:09 PM~14998771
> *best of show today
> *


peoples choice torres award? :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2009, 06:09 PM~14998771
> *best of show today
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER+Sep 6 2009, 09:44 PM~14999101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i didnt take that many, i always forget.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 6 2009, 10:12 PM~14999328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup mitch.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

pics of the trophy???.......... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Sep 6 2009, 11:15 PM~14999986
> *pics of the trophy???.......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2009, 10:25 PM~15000079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


niiiiiiiice


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2009, 09:25 PM~15000079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats homie!!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2009, 09:25 PM~15000079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a keeper. :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 6 2009, 10:25 PM~15000079
> *
> 
> 
> ...




..CONGRATS......TOLD YOU IT WOULDNT BREAK... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 7 2009, 03:29 PM~15004703
> *..CONGRATS......TOLD YOU IT WOULDNT BREAK... :biggrin:
> *


hahhaah. i know huh. hahaha. good meeting yall. probably see you guys in november.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 1 2009, 06:19 PM~14065957
> *
> 
> 
> ...




niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 7 2009, 11:20 PM~15010795
> *hahhaah.  i know huh.  hahaha.  good meeting yall.  probably see you guys in november.
> *


SAME HERE...AND YEAH....WE MIGHT MAKE IT OVER THERE IN NOVEMBER .. :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

TTT for someone who was asking









[/quote]


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

:0


> TTT for someone who was asking


[/quote]
:wow: BAD ASS


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

getting a couple upgrades very soon


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 13 2010, 10:30 PM~17485255
> *getting a couple upgrades very soon
> *


*NICE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 14 2010, 12:30 AM~17485255
> *getting a couple upgrades very soon
> *


 :0 nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@May 13 2010, 10:30 PM~17485255
> *getting a couple upgrades very soon
> *


----------

